# Sticky  Help me win this bet with b16! AshG's RootzWiki Social Media Blitz



## AshG

I don't want to have to buy b16 a case of beer, and I need your help to do it.

For those of you who don't know me, my name's Ash. I'm the guy who edits/publishes content for the writers on the Home/News page and has recently taken charge of the Social Media aspects of RootzWiki. While our news page is going strong, we're trying to focus a bit more on our social media outreach. That's where I stuck my foot in my mouth: I told b16 that if we didn't hit 2000 likes on Facebook by the end of May, I'd buy him a case of beer.

Why Facebook? We're doing pretty decently on Twitter (24,000 followers can't be wrong!) and Google+ (where we've just crossed the 13.000 threshold and are still climbing), but Facebook finally, after a year, crossed the 2000 mark. I think k_now_ we can do better than 2000. And while I like putting my money where _my_ mouth is, I'd rather not let b16 put my money where _his_ mouth is.

So please, take just a couple minutes and pop onto our Facebook page. Like it. Share it with a friend. Make suggestions on how we can improve it. The more follows and likes we have on our Social Media connections, the better the opportunities are that let us provide our developers with phones and our members with great prizes. Who knows, there may even be a contest brewing when we hit 2000 likes on Facebook...

Your "Like" not only helps RootzWiki give back, but saves me from having to spend money on bad beer. Thanks for your help!

Sincerely,
AshG


----------



## TwinShadow

Love to help, but I'll never use Facebook myself (for various reasons I won't go into), but hey, good luck with the endeavor, and hopefully you won't have to buy him a case of beer. XD Them prices keep going up and up lately..


----------



## MissionImprobable

Same deal. Not a Facebooker. Good luck though.


----------



## AshG

We've recently broken the 1000 member threshold - we're moving forward! Now, I've got a month and a half to get 1000 more. Whew.


----------



## Rodeojones

Been a Facebook fan of Rootz for a while. Good luck.


----------



## moorken

End of May of what year? do we still have 5 months left or did you already pay for the beers a half year ago?  anyway, you have my vote now too! great sources of info deserve great likes


----------



## skynet11

That ship sailed already - the only question is what kind of beer Ash had to buy b16


----------

